# My little rescue baby



## DigsnMoll (Dec 12, 2011)

View attachment 6566


View attachment 6567


View attachment 6568


One of my employees received a sweet little 8 week old puppy for her daughter. I knew it wouldn't work out so I told her if you have any problems I will adopt the little guy. Sure enough 4 weeks later she asked if I still wanted that cute little thing and the very next night Diggy came to live with us. Took the other 3 about a week to adjust but they are all big buds now.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

That pic of them all in bed together is so adorable


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

He is so cute! I'm glad you were able to take him and it looks like you have a nice, happy little pack there!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Sweet little ones! How old are all your babies?


----------



## Squirrelflight (Nov 17, 2011)

Awww... what a beautiful baby!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Congrats..he is a very cute addition to your family and he certainly seems to be fitting right in.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

at least he has you !!!!!! now
he is very handsome


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

love all the pics , so nice you adopeted Diggy


----------



## Barneys_Mom99 (Nov 27, 2011)

Adorable !


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i love your little diggy all your babies are cute and a family


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Ahhh! The pic of him on his back in the bed is so cute. So sweet how they're all shoved in the same bed!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness so so kissable!!! All three are very sweet. 
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

3 peas in a pod! Adorable!


----------



## *Fiona* (Feb 18, 2012)

aww such a cutie.. gorgeous little face!


----------

